# 'Bull' and 'Tabz', thieves



## Deleted member 20658 (Sep 26, 2018)

So I don't know, I didn't come forward at first with this since I felt dumb at the time. About 2 years ago ( Yes I know that's a minute ago now shhh ) I had agreed to travel round with a guy who goes by Bull, real name is Russell ( like the boxers ) and he travels with a girl named tabitha, who goes by Azid Tabz and she has a dog named nugget 

Well, after a super intense night of frying face, we went to spange at a walmart in colorado. We were traveling with another woman named brittany who had agreed to start roading too. Well, all my belongings were in the van we were in. I was left at the walmart without my insulin and diabetic supplies as they said they were going "for a walk" and never returned. I originally believed that Brittany was in on the action as well, until a few weeks later when I was released from the hospital she messaged me on facebook asking if I knew what had happened to her van and all her belongings. They apparently not only stole my things, but also her van and everything she owned as well.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Sep 27, 2018)

Wow! Sorry to hear that! It's really hard to trust people these days! That's why I travel alone or with a close trusted friend anybody else I don't know well enough, I walk away.

What you lost will come back to you someday. Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## LysergicAbreaction (Sep 27, 2018)

I sometimes get criticized for always keeping my gear on me and for keeping a close eye on my things, and for being very mindful of what's valuable to me. 

Some people interpret it as me thinking "these people are going to steal from me", though that is honestly not the case, trust me, it's not "shady" to keep a close eye on your belongings in a traveling or street situation.

I'm very sorry to hear that happened to you, but on the brighter side karma will catch up with them, and they will eventually have to account for all the wrongs they have committed.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 27, 2018)

palmazon said:


> Any tats or indistinguishable traits? White? Any pics? Is Nugget a Mastiff or Chihuahua? What kind of van? Color? Where in CO? I just LOVE a good mystery...



yes, please give us more details.


----------



## Deleted member 20658 (Sep 27, 2018)

palmazon said:


> Any tats or indistinguishable traits? White? Any pics? Is Nugget a Mastiff or Chihuahua? What kind of van? Color? Where in CO? I just LOVE a good mystery...




Bull has a bunch of tribal tattoos along his face, the most noticeable is a fat blue slash of ink across his nose and upper cheeks. He has "spare change plz" on one of his palms and is missing a few of his front teeth from rotting out. He has a bunch more tattoos but I never got a good look at them. He also carries a neon green ukulele He's white, says he's been traveling around since he ran away from home in Chicago at 7 years old, he's about 40 now I never caught his actual age. 

Tabz is about 5'3, she had pink dreadlocks when I had met her but not sure if she changed her hair color or cut her hair off, though I doubt she would cut it off. She has french bulldog/chihuahua/pitbull mix and when I last saw them the dog was pregnant and ready to have puppies. She also has a very noticable swirl design tattooed in green on the side of her face, and a basic firefly on the back of her right leg. 

The van was a dark green, 2010 mazda minivan with Denver plates.


----------



## roughdraft (Sep 27, 2018)

it's bad enough to steal everything someone owns but even your insulin etc...

the post is appreciated


----------



## Ani mal (Nov 19, 2018)

Roxiiisdead said:


> So I don't know, I didn't come forward at first with this since I felt dumb at the time. About 2 years ago ( Yes I know that's a minute ago now shhh ) I had agreed to travel round with a guy who goes by Bull, real name is Russell ( like the boxers ) and he travels with a girl named tabitha, who goes by Azid Tabz and she has a dog named nugget
> 
> Well, after a super intense night of frying face, we went to spange at a walmart in colorado. We were traveling with another woman named brittany who had agreed to start roading too. Well, all my belongings were in the van we were in. I was left at the walmart without my insulin and diabetic supplies as they said they were going "for a walk" and never returned. I originally believed that Brittany was in on the action as well, until a few weeks later when I was released from the hospital she messaged me on facebook asking if I knew what had happened to her van and all her belongings. They apparently not only stole my things, but also her van and everything she owned as well.



Saddley iv heard of both bull n tab doing this before. Summer 2017 they made off with my home boy zeds dog mars n spread rumors zed was abusive to his dog mars. Luckily tab wised up n returned the dog with out bulls knowing, and split off from bulls crew after that. Good on you though for speaking out even after two yrs. Now people know not to trust him


----------



## RottonCotton (Nov 23, 2018)

They were in Casper Wyoming at the Wal-Mart in a van not long ago July era of this year


----------



## Deleted member 20658 (Dec 10, 2018)

Ani mal said:


> Saddley iv heard of both bull n tab doing this before. Summer 2017 they made off with my home boy zeds dog mars n spread rumors zed was abusive to his dog mars. Luckily tab wised up n returned the dog with out bulls knowing, and split off from bulls crew after that. Good on you though for speaking out even after two yrs. Now people know not to trust him




I'm glad to hear that she split off from his group. He wasn't anything but a horrible influence on her from what I had seen and witnessed. If she is wising up and making a change for the better then I can wish her nothing but luck. I hope she can even out the karma for being alongside Bull as he has done so many awful things to people. I recently met a woman named Rayshell and another woman named Nichole who know exactly who is. Bull had put them under the influence of LSD and GHB by force and took advantage of them sexually, Rayshell also contracted HIV from the encounter. This was apparently in march of this year.


----------



## Deleted member 20658 (Dec 10, 2018)

RottonCotton said:


> They were in Casper Wyoming at the Wal-Mart in a van not long ago July era of this year


Who all was with them if you have any idea? And if you know anyone that can give their current or most recent location, I would appreciate the contact greatly so Bull can be brought to some kind of justice!!


----------



## TurdTheTallKid (Feb 7, 2019)

2011, Colorado Springs, Shawn Russell. He's about 6'2", chubby, a big dumpy kinda guy. He has bull in cursive on his neck as well as UP on one top hand and BNSF on the other. He will utilize his law intern girlfriend Britt to do the calculating, while Bull does the actions. They are not opposed to picking up ANYBODY to peel what they can. Britt smokes pot. Bull will play Madden all day while Britt takes care of their baby, Izzy. They used to have a large dog named Freight Train and the dog was so funny. Shawn ended up robbing my girlfriend and I while we were asleep in their camper. They're bad news and somewhat dumb. Not the brightest. But still effective. Very knowledgeable in trains and maps. Claims WC and ftra, claims he and a bunch of other guys started the WC, but I'm not sold. Those guys were fucked up. This dude also claimed to be from 12 an Cicero Chicago. He also says he was a Golden Gloves boxer. Hope my info helps. Fuck em.


----------



## Tabs (Aug 16, 2020)

Woo boy, I just found this post, years after the incident thanks to my husband. This is incredibly funny to me, because what's being stated here is so incredibly inaccurate its fucked. We left her in Loveland (with all of her stuff at the walmart because we were pretty sure she was still doing speed, which she agreed she wouldn't do while traveling with us because I had just kicked drugs, thanks to Bull). Britt drove us out to some bumfuck town in Colorado after we left Roxi (with all her things) and freaked out on all of us (also pretty sure she was doing speed too, because my first encounter with her in Boulder was her hitting a meth pipe while she was squatting in an apartment shed already been evicted from. Cool fine whatever). We got out of Brits car in Gunnison and left Hugs and May (a couple we had picked up somewhere else in Colorado, it's been years, I dont recall) to stay in the ride with Brit because she was gonna take them out of state, I think they were trying to get away from a warrant, I didnt ask. Anyway, we totally hitched out of Gunnison WITHOUT A VEHICLE because I don't believe in stealing from people, back to Canon City to some chicks place in the mountains. Regardless, we never invited Roxi along with us, she just kinda started following and I assumed someone else in the group had talked to her about road dogging with us. I wasnt a fan, simply based on how crass her personality was when we were trying to spange. I was on the road for 5 years, and the only people who dislike me, are people who were schwag, but I'm sure no one will tell you that side of the story lol. Also, my Nugget dog is a lab. Just a lab. I live i Dillon Montana now if anyone has any questions or wants to resolve any beef, but I've never stolen from anyone. This girl had all her shit when we left, and we left her in a good spot at Walmart, again WITH HER STUFF. I made a point to keep my name clean on the road. Anyway, just thought I'd leave the other half of the story for anyone who might still think I'm a piece of shit. I'm definitely a piece of shit, but for different reasons.


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Aug 22, 2020)

I understand if you took any of her gear with you by accident and never knew it all along. But try to remember going forward that there are people out there that takes medicines for their health conditions - regardless of whether or not they use anything illegal. I'm not pursuing you or anything, I'm just reminding you to please be careful when handling things that does not belong to you. Be safe over there!


tabs said:


> This girl had all her shit when we left, and we left her in a good spot at Walmart, again WITH HER STUFF. I made a point to keep my name clean on the road.


----------

